# little leaks and bits of rust on silvia



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

I have a 2006 model silvia V2 it has served me well since new, It was never used too heavily, I worked in soho, and was spoilt for choice in coffee shops. The silvia had light duty on the weekends 1 or 2 shots a week thats all. Its been treated.. ok. I fed it filtered water only, and also had an inline water softener on top of that. But to be honest that wasn't changed as often as it should of been and my descaling was 6 months to a year at best. But it's never skipped a beat, I actually only just swapped out the grouphead gasket after all this time and I was prepared to have to chip it out, but it was no problem to remove and the grouphead is spotless. 
But today I have been doing a descale and as I have been looking up more about silvia mods and maintainance I have been seeing pictures of rust and I decided to take off the panels to check all is good, It was not.
On the back where the power cable enters the machine there is clearly rust starting... The steam knob connect loooks really bad and is clearly leaking, the pump has drops of water coming out of the tubes on both sides, although hardly any signs of rust! Attached pictures.

So I'm wondering what peoples next steps would be. Steam wand replacemnt, seems a relativly easy task????? although I see plenty of wands for sale that dont look like they include that part at all.

The pump leak, concerns me less than the nasty looking residue in the pipe, is that scale? should i worry about this? and is something easy to replace?

Then there is the bigger issue of the rust. It seems fairly localised and I dont know maybe its worth just touching up little spots with some kind of paint, but i will need to do a lot more research into the method. I have seen other memebers on this forum completly remove the whole frame repaint it or even re-powdercoat it, but actually dismanttling the whole machine sounds daunting, if anyone has, would you say its relativly easy or advanced?

If I did get the whole thing powdercoated... I actually really like the idea of having the whole chassis powdercoated white. to match the niche zero i just ordered 😋


----------

